# Looking for picture of a riced out A3



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

SOme one post the pic


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:what:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

saw this online


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

thats not a A3 thats a metor with a3 components.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp. said:


> SOme one post the pic


 go outside and take a pic of your car then, :laugh: kidding of course.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> saw this online


 That is not riced out, that is "doped out" 




I actually just threw up from looking at that car, so maybe its "sicked out?"


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

I love that they airbrushed "Stealth" on the side! :laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

here ya go tp: 














































pause: 









now back to the fail:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I swear that I felt a little nausea after looking at those horrible pictures.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

this one dont looks bad.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> this one dont looks bad.


 neither does this one:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

t_white said:


>


 WINNER!opcorn:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

t_white said:


>


 Riced out... Well played sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)

tiptronic said:


> saw this online


 That side-shot is making it look more like a Peugeot 106 in both shape and size, compared to the 3 door A3.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

spotted oe in austria


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

spotted by an Audizine member:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

JaxACR said:


> Riced out... Well played sir! :thumbup:


 Haha I was hoping someone would get that one


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im a fan of shaved front ends, but that is ****ing overkill. lol


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

it would be easy as sh!t to wash/wax at least :laugh:


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

xnox202 said:


> I swear that I felt a little nausea after looking at those horrible pictures.


 i feel the same exact way!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tp. said:


> SOme one post the pic


 Here's a pic of a real riced out A3 











bwahahahahahaha


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

tiptronic said:


>


 Is that a CF hatch, or just painted black?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

JaxACR said:


> Is that a CF hatch, or just painted black?


 Its actually CF.


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

JaxACR said:


> Is that a CF hatch, or just painted black?


 HAHA i knew some1 was going to post my car 
but i stil


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

t_white said:


> Its actually CF.





JOSER2K said:


> HAHA i knew some1 was going to post my car
> but i stil


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

JaxACR said:


> OT for a sec, umm, link please? kthx


 Link for?


----------



## -Jake- (Oct 11, 2010)

why do people do these things?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

JOSER2K said:


> Link for?


 CF hatch. Who makes it? Or is it a one-off?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think he just had it covered in cf.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

tcardio said:


> Here's a pic of a real riced out A3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I was looking for that image with the eyes and mustashe


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tiptronic said:


> spotted by an Audizine member:


 Saw it in the new EuroTuner


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

JaxACR said:


> CF hatch. Who makes it? Or is it a one-off?


 only 1 made 
and here's 1 more so you guys can say that im riced out 4 reals lol


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

JOSER2K said:


> only 1 made
> and here's 1 more so you guys can say that im riced out 4 reals lol


 i like that rice sheet, wait....i am a rice


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

HonDee-A3 said:


> i like that rice sheet, wait....i am a rice


 haha yea dood its just a whole diff. scene:thumbup:


----------

